# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  C, smart lamp, General Electric Company, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - General Electric Company

gelighting.com/smart-home
cbyge.com

Playlist "C by GE How To's"

----------


## Airicist

GE integrates Amazon Alexa inside sleek table lamp

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> GE is working to unleash the ultimate living experience through a suite of connected products designed to make your life simpler and help you do more. First on that journey is a contemporary LED table lamp that embeds Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS) directly inside, allowing you to use a light to order your dinner, listen to the latest headlines, preheat your oven or give a host of other voice commands.
> The voice controlled light source with microphones and a speaker is the first announced use of AVS embedded within a lighting product, bringing the skills you’d find in a traditional Amazon Echo product without the need for a stand-alone Echo unit, hub or even a smart phone. Homeowners need only plug in the C by GE lamp and connect to Alexa to unleash a whole new world of tech functionality and smart device interoperability throughout the home.
> • As part of its C by GE brand, GE creates entry point to the smart home through simple connection points that enable homeowners to do more and be better
> • Connected roadmap starts with the industry’s first announced integration of Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS) built directly inside a lighting product
> • A sleekly designed LED table lamp lets you easily complete hundreds of hands-free voice commands, no stand-alone Echo unit, hub or smart phone required

----------


## Airicist

C by GE Sol - All-in-One smart light, featuring Amazon Alexa voice control

Published on Sep 14, 2017




> A brighter idea for smarter homes: The C by GE Sol is an all-in-one smart light that has the features, functionality, and voice control of Amazon Alexa. The industry’s first lighting product with Amazon Alexa integrated, the C by GE Sol is part of GE Lighting’s vision to unleash the power of your home, enabling you and your home to do more.
> 
> Product Info:
> - Amazon Alexa Integrated: Featuring the functionality of a standalone Alexa device, the Sol by GE is wifi connected and allows you to use your voice to control lighting features, set timers, check the weather, tell time, and play music from your Alexa enabled music library.
> 
> - Exclusive Features: More than a smart light, the Sol features visual cues for clocks and timers, manual and automated light temperature variation that allows users to select the perfect hue to fit a mood or to ensure a smooth sleep cycle.
> 
> - SMART LAMP FOR ANY ROOM: A perfect lighting solution for the office, the bedroom, the kitchen or living room. The C by GE Sol is a smart light that enhances the security and convenience of any room through voice control and scheduling via the C by GE app.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

GE's $200 Alexa lamp lights up the smart home

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> Here comes the sun -- or, rather, here comes "Sol," GE's new, funky-looking Alexa lamp.

----------


## Airicist

C by GE - controlling smart bulbs with Sol

Published on Feb 1, 2018

----------

